# Top 10 expat employers



## Mr Topman (Nov 22, 2011)

Do any of you out there know who the top 10 employers are in Dubai? 

Thank you ;-)


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

Good thread; I am new to Dubai so cannot comment but would love to hear from others who have been here for years about the Top 10 Employers.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------

